
Poor Man's CI – A course on creating your own CI pipeline from scratch - navd
https://www.subtle.press/course/poor-mans-ci/
======
navd
Hey all! Author here! This is a course on building a CI pipeline on top of git
hooks using Nodejs. Leave a comment if you've got any questions!

